
Postmodernism and its impact, explained - scribu
https://areomagazine.com/2017/03/27/how-french-intellectuals-ruined-the-west-postmodernism-and-its-impact-explained/
======
scribu
The first part of the article gives a brief introduction to the history of
postmodernism:

> The term “postmodern” was coined by Jean-François Lyotard in his 1979 book,
> The Postmodern Condition. He defined the postmodern condition as “an
> incredulity towards metanarratives.”

and then points out the irony that modern proponents of postmodernism have
become precisely what postmodernism criticises:

> Postmodernism has become a Lyotardian metanarrative, a Foucauldian system of
> discursive power, and a Derridean oppressive hierarchy.

